# Medical marijuana bill proposed in Florida



## FruityBud (Mar 11, 2011)

A Florida Democrat is proposing the states first ever bill to legalize the medical use of cannabis. Rep. Jeff Clemens proposal includes letting Floridians weigh in on the issue by placing House Joint Resolution 1407 on the ballot.

The bill states medicinal cannabis can only be used under certain conditions, including a physicians prescription, diagnosis of a debilitating condition, and restriction of use to places that are not in plain view of, or in a place open to, the general public.

The bill does not require insurance companies to cover medicinal cannabis, or employers to accommodate use in the work place.

A recent poll by Gov. Rick Scott found nearly 60 percent of Floridians support the use of cannabis for medical purposes.

There is no good reason for us to allow people to use synthetic drugs like oxycontin, methodone, percocet, and Prozac, but ban them from using a natural, safer drug, Clemens said.

Study after study has shown that the use of medicinal cannabis can help those suffering from debilitating diseases. Who could be against that?

Rep. Clemens announced his bill proposal Thursday surrounded by several health care professionals and people with debilitative conditions.

Among the participants was Cathy Jordan, 60, of Bradenton. She has lived with ALS or Lou Gehrigs Disease for 25 years and she says cannabis helps her manage the disease.

Cannabis is a neuro-protector, anti-oxidant, and anti-inflammatory, said Jordan.

I am here today to help patients and the families of patients with neuromuscular diseases and brain disorders to educate themselves on cannabis.

Fifteen other states have passed variations of Rep. Clemens proposal. It has generated hundreds of millions of dollars in new private industry revenue and millions of dollars in state tax revenue.

But Rep. Clemens says the true focus is to provide natural relief to people who are dealing with difficult medical issues.

We have a fantastic opportunity to provide relief to thousand of Floridians, Clemens said.

It would be madness to not move forward with letting the people of Florida vote on this issue.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4kldh8p*


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 11, 2011)

JEEBULOUS H CHRIST! Finally! Someone in Florida being progressive! I never thought I'd see the day. Me and Elia'n Gonzales are gonna go drink some Old Milwaukee and ring some bells or heaven help us, light some ILLEGAL FIREWORKS to celebrate. Meanwhile I hope "padrastro" Fidel smokes a delicious puro grande!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 11, 2011)

At last! Now if they will only pass the resolution!

House "Joint" Resolution 1407.

I like the sound of that!

I will be watching this one very closely.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## Melvan (Mar 11, 2011)

They might as well. The state of FL already makes a mint by allowing pain meds to be pushed to every tom, ****, & harry who sets foot in the state, they might as well make some cash from pot as well.


----------



## Melvan (Mar 11, 2011)

The bleeped word is a nickname for Richard by the way, not a swear word


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2011)

Richard who??   What??  Florida?  Don't count on Florida doing anything rational or anything


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 16, 2012)

I know this is an older post, from my understanding hjr 353 fell through at the senate?... what is currently going on with FL MML if anyone has any updated news would be great.


----------



## 1lildog (Jun 16, 2012)

It did not make the 2012 ballot.
pufmm.com


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking, I follow pufmm just was hoping for a small glimer of hope. Thanks! Hopefully 2014!


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jun 24, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Ill believe it when I see it.




This. They'll bust you for possession of ******* cigarette rolling papers as "possession of paraphernalia."

Ask me how I know. 




			
				1lildog said:
			
		

> It did not make the 2012 ballot.
> pufmm.com



Shocker. I love a lot of things about Fl, but the collective mindset about the herb just pissed me off to no end.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow! Well I appreciate the heads up about that, I usually have a pack in my center console at all times jut for emergency papers if I go to a friends and they dont have any.. no more joints for me let alone traveling with glass either except for what I can toss lol.


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 24, 2012)

I need Florida to catch up.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 24, 2012)

We all do^ I guess in st.pete (west coast by Tampa) had a poll where 75%(give or take) of the people were in favor of decriminalizing and, its been on the news a few nights in a row about how it would reduce man hours for police and empty out some jail cells and bring revenue to the city from the people that get ticketed instead of spending money to lock em' up.


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jun 24, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> Wow! Well I appreciate the heads up about that, I usually have a pack in my center console at all times jut for emergency papers if I go to a friends and they dont have any.. no more joints for me let alone traveling with glass either except for what I can toss lol.




Yeah, man, not worth it. A pack of Zig-Zags combined with an empty package of Black N Mild's got me tossed in a cell overnight by a hot-to-trot rookie sherriff's deputy. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 26, 2012)

That's crazy, well hopefully this state can legalize medically or at the very least decrim for 2014... I'll take a fine over jail time any day.


----------

